# CCO inside stores?



## heyheymac1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I was reading and it says that there are CCOs inside stores such as Nordstrom rack and other stores....how does that work? Is there a counter of CCO or how would I find it in the stores?


----------



## MissVanessa (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, there's one inside Off 5th in The Block in Calaifornia. You just kind of walk in and there's a bunch of shelves like a regular CCO, but they'll have a seperate register to ring up. It should be fairly easy to find.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 24, 2006)

does anyone know if there is something similar to this in Houston, TX?


----------



## mjalomo (Jul 25, 2006)

The Sawgrass Mills CCO in Florida has one inside Off 5th.  It is TINY.


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissVanessa* 

 
_Yeah, there's one inside Off 5th in The Block in Calaifornia. You just kind of walk in and there's a bunch of shelves like a regular CCO, but they'll have a seperate register to ring up. It should be fairly easy to find.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


OMG!  Crap!  I was just here a few years ago.  I was contemplating on walking in... but if I knew they had Mac stuff in here, I would have ran in.  Darnit.


----------

